# HTST BOGOF offer from Autobrite! The offer of the month!



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi guys!!

At ABHQ we like to give you deals galore - when we can Due to the economical climate and the recent bad news we have had recently on the riots etc we though we would perk everybody up with a "HTST Deal of the Month"! Yes we are giving you a chance to benefit from our special HTST deal on our 500ML range. This will be a "Buy one get one free" offer on our 500ML bottles listed below. Basically you choose from one of our 500ML bottleled products at the RRP stated price and get one of the ( same product) absolutely *free*!!

You can purchase as many products as you wish and you will receive a free bottle FOC of the product you purchsed! Simple, and we we only charge you 1 off delivery charge no matter how many you choose!:thumb:


*#SAMPLE PHOTO ONLY#*

Sounds good eh?

Ok here is the product list

Magifoam £6.99 (no touch snow foam)
Purple Super Snow Foam £5.99 (snow foam)
Alcantara £7.99 (alcantara interior cleaner)
Jaffa Clean £7.95 (oil, grease remover)
Just The Tonic Tar Remover £6.99 (tar remover)
Opaque Matt Shampoo £15.99 (matt/vinyl shampoo)
Banana Gloss Shampoo £6.99 (shampoo)
Berry Blast Quick Detailer £7.99 (quick detailer)
Citrus Wash £6.99 (strong APC)
Crystal Glass £5.99 (glass cleaner liquid)
Curious £6.99 (instant gloss shine - no touch wash)
FAB interior cleaner £6.99 (interior fabric cleaner)
Euphoria £9.99 (all in one polish and carnauba protectant)
Enhance £9.99 (cleanser, polish to remove light swirling)
To Seal & Protect Paint Sealant £14.99 (synthetic paint sealant)
Tyre Sheen £7.99 (satin WB tyre sheen)
Very Cherry Non Acid Wheel Cleaner £5.99
Very Cherry Acid Wheel Cleaner £5.99

So theres the list, if your not sure on the products and what they do, please log onto www.autobritedirect.co.uk

Simply pick one, add the £5.99 shipping on it and then you get one free!!

This offer will run for 24 hours only so be quick and it will hopefully give everybody a chance to benefit from it.

If you want to take part on this deal then send all your funds to our paypal address [email protected] and please state the following-

*THIS WILL BE A UK MAINLAND OFFER ONLY*
1.address
2.choice of product/s
3 enter a code on the paypal form (DWBOGOF)

There you go guys!!

All the best!

Mark


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmm £6 postage....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Hmmm free product


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Still 5.99 for p+p LOL...

i would love to order something but im skint already spent over £100 on detailing gear this week.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

order to be placed in morning Mark

if i order 6 lots will that be 1 delivery charge?? for the 12 bottles

top offer


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Steve!

Yes mate no matter how many you buy - you only pay 1 postage fee and you get free products. 

Sounds good to me tbh:thumb:


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

No Vinyl trim bubblegum protectant! Maybe one you could add to the list (please).


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Was going to place an order earlier but didn't get round to it. Glad I seen this first.

I have a few other bits I need to order. If I order through the site and add add the code to my PayPal payment will that be okay?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Ben_ZS said:


> Was going to place an order earlier but didn't get round to it. Glad I seen this first.
> 
> I have a few other bits I need to order. If I order through the site and add add the code to my PayPal payment will that be okay?


i could do with some clay and fine wire wool as well


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

TBH the p&p is very reasonable - 500ml + 500ml free = >1kg
with the packaging 1.2 - 1.3 kg 

RM would be £4.90 -£5.66 not including the packaging costs (jiffys /boxes etc) and that's just for the two bottles not multiples.

Although free products and free p&p would be great , AB need to make a living too :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

pity it wasnt a mix n match as I would have took citrus wash with free purple snow foam (£1 cheaper) and enhance with free euphoria. 

regards


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Dont miss out on this deal guys Wont be here for long:thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Hiya,

how well would the Citrus Pre wash cleaner work through a pump sprayer mate?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Spuj said:


> Hiya,
> 
> how well would the Citrus Pre wash cleaner work through a pump sprayer mate?
> 
> Thanks.


Superb mate! With a high dilution rate it will clean arches, wheels, engine bays etc etc.. :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

autobrite-direct said:


> Superb mate! With a high dilution rate it will clean arches, wheels, engine bays etc etc.. :thumb:


Top Job, Order on the way . Thanks for answering so quick.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Spuj said:


> Top Job, Order on the way . Thanks for answering so quick.


You are welcome mate!:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> Thanks Steve!
> 
> Yes mate no matter how many you buy - you only pay 1 postage fee and you get free products.
> 
> Sounds good to me tbh:thumb:


Mark order and payment sent via paypal

many thanks for this offer

Steve


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Order also placed and paid through Paypal.

Many thanks for answering my questions and for the offer.

Stefan :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Quick question Mr Autobrite... does Banana Gloss Shampoo smell of banana? (Hence the name )


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

wee_green_mini said:


> Quick question Mr Autobrite... does Banana Gloss Shampoo smell of banana? (Hence the name )


MMmmmmm i wonder 

Buy some and you will see:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Cheers guys for all the orders!:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I think a few will be buying! - your site's crashed :doublesho

Those bananas must be gooood


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

wee_green_mini said:


> I think a few will be buying! - your site's crashed :doublesho
> 
> Those bananas must be gooood


Yeah ive just noticed!!!:doublesho

Ill make a call:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Back on now:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Sweet - having a wee look around at your wares...


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Correct me if im wrong is this basically a 1/2 price deal??

basically getting 1L of product for the price of 500ml?

I would have liked to mix and match? i.e. buy a shampoo, get a QD free.

Still a good deal though


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

This is a BOGOF deal mate, you simply buy the product (500ml) at the price stated - pay the postage and you get another (the same) product for free:thumb:

Regards :thumb:


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

order placed by phone :thumb:. nice speaking to Marks wife Jill . hope the foot gets better soon Mark . khalid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

happypostie said:


> order placed by phone :thumb:. nice speaking to Marks wife Jill . hope the foot gets better soon Mark . khalid


Many thanks Khalid! Yep Mrs Autobrite is looking after the HQ today! Trouble is i keep hassling her on the phone to make sure things are ok, she is not impressed!:lol:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Trying to place an order and I think I'm stupid...do I need to do this via your shop or paypal? If paypal it keeps telling me to re-enter my code. Help!!!
I only like technology when it works!!


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

**** sake.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

wylie coyote said:


> Trying to place an order and I think I'm stupid...do I need to do this via your shop or paypal? If paypal it keeps telling me to re-enter my code. Help!!!
> I only like technology when it works!!


Give Jill a call on 01782 848536 she will gladly take your order over the phone mate, or paypal the total funds over to our paypal email [email protected] and state your order and address.

Many Thanks


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

ClioToby said:


> **** sake.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Mark,

Order placed through Paypal (Unique Transaction ID #5NA4437426926614D). Let me know if i've messed it up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

wylie coyote said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Order placed through Paypal (Unique Transaction ID #5NA4437426926614D). Let me know if i've messed it up.


2 x Just the tonic mate?:thumb:

Thankyou!


----------



## Clairt83 (Jul 9, 2011)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #4006072794603360P)

Ordered and sent payment, i have emailed you my address as i couldn't fit it in the box with the long list of stuff i ordered.

Thanks
Clair


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Many thanks for the orders guys! 

All the best 

Mark:thumb:


----------



## Lee gsi (Aug 19, 2007)

Any chance of listing what they all do.

Just getting my kit together and impressed with your Citrus wash and berry blast so looking to add to the collection.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Lee gsi said:


> Any chance of listing what they all do.
> 
> Just getting my kit together and impressed with your Citrus wash and berry blast so looking to add to the collection.


Just updated them with a quick description mate:thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Quick question Mr Autobrite... does Banana Gloss Shampoo smell of banana? (Hence the name )


Take a look here - I write these to help people (even though I'm just a customer, like to say when I see products that impress me!).

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=228825

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> Many thanks Khalid! Yep Mrs Autobrite is looking after the HQ today! Trouble is i keep hassling her on the phone to make sure things are ok, she is not impressed!:lol:


got my order today :thumb: Mark please thank Jill she did say may take an extra day for dly as on her own running HQ , but got the order just as fast :thumb:. khalid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for all your orders and support in this deal guys!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## agent gibbs (Jul 23, 2010)

Order placed -
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #8X240062K1719025U)


Gibbs


----------



## m4drx (Aug 14, 2011)

Order placed earlier today. Thanks Jill


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Will this still be running on Thursday?
Pay day Thursday and being paid 4 weekly means I get a bit short of cash in the final week
If so then I'll be ordering some Citrus Wash and Very Cherry


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll spend some cash here Mark.

Any other way of paying other than POOPAL?

I bloody hate anything with Ebay attached to it and refuse to use them - :devil:


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

Showshine said:


> I'll spend some cash here Mark.
> 
> Any other way of paying other than POOPAL?
> 
> I bloody hate anything with Ebay attached to it and refuse to use them - :devil:


you can phone up Mark /Jill and they will sort your order out for you :thumb:. khalid


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for such a quick delivery, ordered Monday turned up Tuesday. Very impressed :thumb:


----------

